

Ask HN: What skills should I learn for backend freelancing? - ugor

I&#x27;ve worked as a backend developer for two years, and I&#x27;d like to try freelancing. I&#x27;m moving soon (Philly), and I&#x27;m wondering where I might spend my time most profitably in the ~3 months before that happens. My current plan is to look for contract work with web dev agencies with a design &#x2F; branding focus but perhaps limited backend expertise.<p>If you were hiring me, what would you look for? Are there particular topics, CS or otherwise, I should study? Is it reasonable to start freelancing so early in my career (should I be looking for a full time job?)<p>Any advice is very much appreciated!
======
dclara
I think backend freelancing is harder than front end which needs some graphics
design skills and HTML/css/javascript implementation. Most of the in-house
systems are outsourced to contract/consultant companies instead of using
freelancing due to the amount of work and time constraint.

With two years of experience, I guess it's too early unless you have intensive
experience with many backend systems. Different companies may require
different tool set and server stack. So it's hard to cover everything.

I've got a list of questions asked in my Kickstarter project: "How to build a
website like an engineer", which may partially qualify you as a competent
engineer in the job market. If you think you are over qualified to cover all
the topics I provided, maybe it's a good to go.
[http://kck.st/SY4CXv](http://kck.st/SY4CXv)

------
dylanhassinger
all of them

